# SUPER RARE BARNYARD-BRED LINE ALL NEW



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm sorry..It's just pretty late and I couldn't believe this when I saw it. No names named.

NOT PHOTOSHOPPED


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

For some reason I think Bacon when I look at that picture.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

^^^ i second that.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

that is a gotti line if i ever seen one


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

just put that poor dog down omg poor dog if thats's what the ambully ppl think is good looking god help that breed look like mr beefy from lil nicky the moive


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

OINK OINK OINK


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

lol.:rofl:


----------



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)

If I wanted a dog to look like that I would buy English bulldog!!


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

koa22 said:


> If I wanted a dog to look like that I would buy English bulldog!!


wait u mean its not an english bulldog??????? lol jk that poor guy needs to get on a diet and a runing schedule


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

man i promise its photoshopped.......


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

jeep lex said:


> wait u mean its not an english bulldog??????? lol jk that poor guy needs to get on a diet and a runing schedule


Thrall says this offends him, and this fat little poser better watch out because he's giving EBs a bad name!









and if he doesn't watch out, he's gonna round up his boys, and show this pig dog who's boss!









Well maybe he better just get his sister...









He's not afraid to hide behind a Lady


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

that poor dog. i wonder if hes even happy


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thread is being closed ..


----------

